# VTF-2 Mk3 i ask for your guidence please



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Ok i have a chance to buy a VTF-2 Mk3 sub for $350

The guy told me he bought it new and never pushed it , he's an older guy who lives in a rich town.. so i believe that he didnt abuse this sub.

Now i almost lost the deal by trying to bargain with him like i usually do on every other piece of equipment or speaker i have i got super deals,basicly some steals.. but right off the bat once i tried to negontiate he was ready to get off the phone an hang up .. i had toi think real quick then i said ok sir, just hold it for me please till tues and i'll pay you want you want for it, i told him that i really wanted it becauseni felt its a good sub and he almost didn't want to sell it to me because i live in an apartment... i had to tell him not to worry that i'm getting some stuff to sound proof the room.. then he said the sub throws real low frequency bass lines that he thinks wii go through my sound proofing of the room.. idk why he's so concernec about neighbors lol.. but i even told him i'll hown his lawn for him all summber if he holds the sub for me till tues he stated to laugh a little..and said don't worry about it i'll save it for you till tues.


Did i make a good deal this time? or should i have not made this purchace? i 'd like to hear all opinions please . Because i was on my way for saving for the OutLaw L-1.. idk there' something about that sub i really like.. maybe its the name.. idk.. would i have been better off going with the OutLaw?

I'm going crazy..please help ease my mind,,even if i made the mistake it's cool.. i 'm just buggin becouse idk if what i did was the right move.. i'm pretty sure on paper the VTF-2 MK3 looks beter on paper, but papers lie.. .. plus the OutLaw would of came brand new.. i forgot how old he said this sun was.. i asked him why hes selling it, he said his wife dont lke it for some reason idk.. so i offered him any one of my subs for free and he didn't want not even one lol.. She said he just got a SVS p1000..so i asked him if he thinks its better then the one i'm buying , he made a funny sound and know he made a funny face lol.. he said eeehhh thier different.. but i get a feeling he didn't want to let it go or in other words i can kinda sence he might like his new sub, but not as much as his old sub.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Do you think the outlaw would be $200 better? If so then that is what you should get. My opinion is that is it unlikely.

Whether something is a good deal or not depends on whether you feel the money was reasonably well spent. That depends on the value you place on the product vs the money. At some point you have to decide what your priorities are in order to make those decisions. I seems to me that you are more interested in just buying equipment. That is fine if you have the money. But it is a completely different issue than whether the product is the best choice for what you want to do. Most uf us here will focus on the question of what you are trying to accomplish and how best to do that.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

In an apartment situation you can never approach the performance limits of the Hsu or the Outlaw sub or you will surely get complaints if not a visit from the police.
I think gentleman selling it is correct to hesitate about selling it to an apartment dweller, there is little you can realistically do to prevent the bass from disturbing the neighbors.
I vote for the Hsu to save $$.
FWIW I am a completely satisfied Outlaw LFM1-EX owner.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I also agree with Icaillo's post.


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Well there's only one gir; up stairs that my misc bothers.. my room wis in the corner of he building.. so whe the girls not home i can lel her rumble for a little bit... 

And you were right 1-2 months ago i'd buy anything that i thoughjt was good tnat i van get deirt cheep.. no anymore, i held my self back from buying a few sets of speakers i really dont need,, and i'm not sure if they would ne un upgrade to my Bostons.. but i backed out ans said no.. i was commited to not buy any speakers untill afrter i grt a good sub that is respectable.. i had my mind pretyy much set on The OutLaw, but i stumbled iinto the HSU sub and for $350 god condition,, not abused, i think it will fulfill my bass need for quite awhile.

Btw if end up stayng here and dont move out, i'll try to sound proof the room to the best of my abilitys so i dont bother the girl.

so back to what i was saying, you were right.. i would buy any speakeer for a deal.. and idf i never joined this forum i might be still doing the same. 
My goul is to have a prettygoog home theater system, something that sounds good to me and decent enough that others wont laugh at me saying ths guy has a yamaha or whatever and he really thinks he has a got receiver,,. and i don;y have money to blow thats why i'm taking these dirt cheap deals,, i'm alsso getting that Onkyo Tx-SR702 for $100 he has the remote and the calibration mic.. 
i'm excted to see the sound differencr between the receivers....

Bottom line.. i'm trying to get the best system possible and if toiy realy look at it,, i did pretty well .. at least i think so..


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyone that laughs at someone else's stuff has no class and should not bother you.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I agree, and I also know plenty of people are perfectly happy with Yamaha and other subs that many here with higher standards would never own.


----------



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

Just sold my vtf2-mk3 for 375. 350 is a good deal and its a great sub.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> I agree, and I also know plenty of people are perfectly happy with Yamaha and other subs that many here with higher standards would never own.


I have noticed that my standards seem to be directly related to my ability to pay for them LOL.


----------



## vardo (Aug 28, 2010)

I think it's a good deal (and I've had lots of HSU subs, including VTF3/4. and VTF2/3. The VTF2 was
my favorite, and I felt I got my money's worth. I don't think it would come with a warranty (would be
worried about the amp going out) and don't know if the warranty is transferable.

The Outlaw LF-1 Plus is very similar to the VTF-2 and comes with a nice warranty (3Yr I think?) but is
gonna set you back a few hundred bucks more.

vardo


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

FYI, As stated in a number of other forums etc, Outlaw consulted w/ Dr. Hsu regarding the design of the LFM-1 Plus/EX. They'll be very similar to the VTF-2/3 as already mentioned. You won't be disappointed. $350 is a nice deal


----------

